# turbo truck?



## tuckintn (Nov 9, 2005)

I am a huge fan of nissan hardbody trucks, and I am wondering if anyone has information on swapping a 240 motor into a hardbody. including a turbo kit? if there is any info on someone making these wonderful trucks fast please let me know!


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I've seen people swap the RWD SR20DET motor into nissan truck that were equipped with the KA24E/KA24DE engines.


----------



## kane2g (Jan 18, 2005)

seen couple SR'd Hardbodies.
google it


----------



## NismoNissan06 (Jan 5, 2005)

theres this tekademics film HYPE R Street racing type B. towards the begining what looks to be a nissan truck with a huge intercooler mounted where a grill used to be comes flying into an intersection and starts doing some ridiculous donut and you can hear the blow off valve going. it looked innnnsane. might wanna check it out. its only one part though.


----------

